# some plans



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

These are plans I am working on.


----------



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

The second one I am building at this time worked out measurements by building it in cardboard and cuting it down till it looked right to o scale. Did a lot of research on these type of buildings in o scale. Also looking at the measurements of my lionel train station. Will post pic in o gage when I get more than the roof built. Check out my layout in 3rail and you can see the roof.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice custom builds. Keep us posted on the progress.


----------

